# 2005 Ford F-150 Door panel removal



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Just bought a new truck and can't seem to figure out how to remove the door panels to replace speakers. Can someone give me a hand right quick?? Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

05s the grills should just pop off and the speakers are behind that...don't have to take the panels off. But if you do want to take the panel off, you have to remove the speakers first.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

go to f150online.com. lot's of info on there about our trucks


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

Look right behind your door handle. There is a little plastic cover. Pry it out and behind it there are two bolts to remove. At the very bottom of the panel there are two small screws. Remove these. On your armrest where the window buttons are, that plastic piece is snapped into place. Just carefully insert a thin screwdriver and pop it off. Disconnect the plugs from the back when it's free. 
The door panel is held on by fingers that slot into holes in the door. You must lift up on the panel to clear the holes. Do not pry outward on the panel as the tabs will break. When the panel is free pop the door handle out by rapping it with your hand from behind , as it has a little snap clip holding it in. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

The previous poster is correct about the grill in the door panel. It will pop out and the speakers are behind it. I'm pretty sure you don't have to remove the speakers to lift the door panels though. I hope this helps in case you want to remove the panel for sound deadening, or modification. You may have to really tug on the panel the first time you remove.


----------

